# Dio me ne scansi



## Joan bolets

Hola!

Podeu donar la resposta a aquesta pregunta pel que fa al català, si us plau?

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=4762778#post4762778

Merci!

Pd. Jo crec que la traduccií sigui " Deu m'en vulgui', pero no n'estic segur!


----------



## avellanainphilly

Em sembla que seria 'Déu no ho vulgui'


----------



## betulina

Sí, jo estic d'acord amb l'Avellana, diria "Déu no ho vulgui".

Salut!


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Tinc un dubte. És una expresió comú en català? En castellà "Dios no lo quiera" o "Dios me libre", sí és una frase molt normal.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## betulina

Antpax said:


> Hola,
> 
> Tinc un dubte. És una expressió comuna en català? En castellà "Dios no lo quiera" o "Dios me libre", sí que és una frase molt normal.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant



Hola, Ant! Sí, és bastant habitual sentir-la sobretot en gent gran, més rar en gent jove. Ara que hi penso, l'única expressió amb "Déu" que sento en boca de gent jove és "Déu n'hi do", diria... 

Salut, jove!


----------



## Antpax

betulina said:


> Hola, Ant! Sí, és bastant habitual sentir-la sobretot en gent gran, més rar en gent jove. Ara que hi penso, l'única expressió amb "Déu" que sento en boca de gent jove és "Déu n'hi do", diria...
> 
> Salut, jove!


 
Gràcies Betu,

Ja que estem (puc dir això?), que vol dir "Déu n´hi do"?. Dós pronoms febles en una frase són massa per a mi. 

Salut noia.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I allò de "Déu me'n guardi" (i totes les seves variants)?

Bon dia a tots, per cert


----------



## betulina

Antpax said:


> Gràcies Betu,
> 
> Ja que estem (puc dir això? crec que diríem "ja que hi som"), què vol dir "Déu n´hi do"?. Dos pronoms febles en una frase són massa per a mi.
> 
> Salut noia.
> 
> Ant



 "Déu n'hi do"... mmm, la forma més-més estàndard seria "déu li'n do", "li" seria "a això" i "'n/en" seria "d'això". "do" és de "donar". Realment és molt complicat d'explicar, és una frase fossilitzada emfàtica... seria una mica com "tela marinera".

TPS, hola!  Segurament també hi funciona, oi, "Déu me'n guardi", jo crec que deuen ser equivalents.


----------



## Antpax

betulina said:


> "Déu n'hi do"... mmm, la forma més-més estàndard seria "déu li'n do", "li" seria "a això" i "'n/en" seria "d'això". "do" és de "donar". Realment és molt complicat d'explicar, és una frase fossilitzada emfàtica... seria una mica com "tela marinera".
> 
> TPS, hola!  Segurament també hi funciona, oi, "Déu me'n guardi", jo crec que deuen ser equivalents.


 

Gràcies Betu altra vegada, crec que ja entenc.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Keiria

betulina said:


> diria "Déu no ho vulgui".


 


TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I allò de "Déu me'n guardi" (i totes les seves variants)?


 
Tot i que no acostumo a fer-ne servir cap de les dues opcions, jo també penso que les dues són la traducció. 



Antpax said:


> que vol dir "Déu n´hi do"?.


 
El grec ho tradueix al castellà com: bastante, ¡hay que ver!, ¡casi nada! ironicamente.

I tu que saps molt francès potser veuràs que és com el "quand même!" (amb el signe d'admiració, eh) No sé si és exacte, però com a mínim s'hi assembla molt


----------



## avellanainphilly

Antpax said:


> Gràcies Betu,
> 
> Ja que estem (puc dir això?), que vol dir "Déu n´hi do"?. Dós pronoms febles en una frase són massa per a mi.



Hola!
Ai, no em puc aguantar de ficar-hi cullerada! És que resulta que fa temps que dono voltes al significat de 'Déu n'hi do'! O sigui que aprofito per dir-vos què en penso...




Keiria said:


> El grec ho tradueix al castellà com: bastante, ¡hay que ver!, ¡casi nada! ironicamente.



Crec que és impossible donar una traducció que cobreixi tots els contextos i que a més la majoria de definicions dels diccionaris tampoc són adequades. Per exemple, l'Alcover-Moll diu el següent: “S’usa com a exclamació ponderativa, emfàtica, per a expressar la grandària o importància d’una cosa o l’admiració que ens produeix”. 

Imagineu-vos  però que la vostra sogra  us convida a dinar,  li dirieu aquesta frase?
(1) Déu  n'hi do quina paella tan bona! 
Jo diria que no! En canvi, si qui us convida a dinar és un amic vostre que no té precisament fama de bon cuiner i la paella era bona (però tampoc era la millor paella que heu menjat a la vostra vida), la frase de (1) em sembla perfectament adequada. 

Llavors, què vold dir 'Déu n'hi do'? A mi em sembla que sempre que diem 'Déu n'hi do' hi ha una frase exclamativa al darrera. De vegades la pronunciem, com a (1) i de vegades no (queda implícita en el context). Una frase exclamativa sempre té un component de sorpresa o admiració (com es diu a l'Alcover-Moll), però el que fa el Déu n'hi do és atenuar aquest component. Per exemple (parlant de Saragossa):
(2) La veritat és que és una ciutat bastant gran, no tant com Barcelona però Déu n'hi dó
És a dir estem dient que Saragossa és bastant gran (més gran dels que ens pensàvem),  però que no és extremadament gran (per això jo no diria la frase de (1) a la sogra, pq estaria dient que la paella no és super, super bona).

Déu n'hi do quin rotllo que us he fotut! (però hauria pogut ser pitjor)


----------



## Antpax

Hola Avellana:

No és un rotllo, gràcies, Déu n´hi do!, crec ho´n entenc. Crec que la mitjor traducció al castellà seria "joder", que és més simple que la versió catalana.

Així en castellá podriem dir "Zaragoza no es tan grande como Barcelona, pero ¡joder!" (es pronuncia "jooder") o "¿estaba buen la paella? ¡Joder! Estaba buena" (caure ací amb "joder que si estaba buena" que seria que estava buena de collons).

"Tela marinera" estaria bé en el primer exemple, però no en el segón, perquè si fem servir-ho ací sería como dir que estava molt bona.

Ara sóc jo quien us ha engegat un rotllo.

Salut a tothom.

Ant


----------



## avellanainphilly

Antpax said:


> Hola Avellana:
> 
> No és un rotllo, gràcies, Déu n´hi do!, crec ho´n entenc. Crec que la mitjor traducció al castellà seria "joder", que és més simple que la versió catalana.



hehehehe, no em desagrada, no, aquesta idea! 
Et poso un example, però, on em sembla que queda més clar que el Déu n'hi do és atenuatiu, mentre que el 'jooder', no.

Ens trobem el Pau Gasol per carrer tot passejant per LA i em comentes
(1) Jooder que super alto que es este tio!
Cap problema! Ara, em el 'Déu n'hi do', no sé si la resta hi estareu d'acord, em sembla raríssim
(2) Déu n'hi do que super alt que es aquest paio!
O dius 'super' o dius 'déu n'hi do', però les dues coses alhora, no.

fins ara!


----------



## Antpax

avellanainphilly said:


> hehehehe, no em desagrada, no, aquesta idea!
> Et poso un example, però, on em sembla que queda més clar que el Déu n'hi do és atenuatiu, mentre que el 'jooder', no.
> 
> Ens trobem el Pau Gasol per carrer tot passejant per LA i em comentes
> (1) Jooder que super alto que es este tio!
> Cap problema! Ara, em el 'Déu n'hi do', no sé si la resta hi estareu d'acord, em sembla raríssim
> (2) Déu n'hi do que super alt que es aquest paio!
> O dius 'super' o dius 'déu n'hi do', però les dues coses alhora, no.
> 
> fins ara!


 
Ja, però és que en castellà fem servir "joder" per tot.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Entre *Déu n'hi do* i *joder* hi ha però, una diferència de registre. *Déu n'hi do* és aplicable en tots els contextos (o en la majoria), mentre que *joder* és mooooooooolt informal. Jo quan parlo en castellà diria que faig servir molt *tela marinera*, com també apuntava l'Antonio.

Jo no sóc cap experta en aquesta qüestió, però. Antpax, tu fes cas de l'Avellana: et puc assegurar que és la reina d'aquests temes


----------



## Cranc

Jo diria que "joder" en castellà es pot traduir més com "collons" en català, més informal i simple. Pel "Déu n'hi do" crec que falta un matís, sempre que ho diem volem dir que "això o allò, és bastant el-què-sigui" com volent dir que és fora de l'habitual que (la paella, per exemple) sigui tan bona, o a un lloc hi hagi tanta gent. Sempre amb un caire d'inesperat i meritori. No sé si m'explic

C


----------

